# Vì sao mẹ bầu hay ngủ mơ?



## Vũ Thu Hằng (23/11/18)

Khi mang thai, nhiều mẹ bầu gặp phải những giấc mơ kỳ lạ và họ băn khoăn ý nghĩa giấc mơ đó là gì?

*Vì sao mẹ bầu hay mơ ?*
Trong qúa trình mang thai do sự thay đổi nội tiết tố, hormone trong cơ thể cộng thêm nhiều sự lo âu khiến mẹ bầu thường xuyên có những giấc mơ rất kỳ lạ mà trước đây ít khi xảy ra.

Giấc mơ thai kỳ các mẹ có thể mơ thấy những điềm tốt đẹp hoặc những điềm xấu làm mẹ bầu lo lắng, bất an. Tuy nhiên những giấc mơ này chỉ là một cách chuẩn bị tâm lý cho sự ra đời của bé.




_Nhiều mẹ bầu hay nằm mơ khi mang thai (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*Giải mã ý nghĩa của giâc mơ thai kỳ*
Không phải giấc mơ nào cũng như một bức tranh đẹp, có những giấc mơ khiến mẹ cảm thấy hoảng sợ, vô lý khó mà lý giải.

*Mơ thấy cái chết hoặc kẻ sát nhân*
Phụ nữ mang thai đặc biệt đối với người lần đầu làm mẹ, phải đối mặt với những thay đổi bất ngờ trong cuộc sống nên những giấc mơ như vậy là điều bình thường. Áp lực khiến những hình ảnh tiêu cực dễ dàng đi vào giấc mơ của mình.

*Chồng ngoại tình*
Đôi khi mẹ bầu sẽ mơ thấy chồng mình ngoại tình hay bị những cô gái vây quanh gạ gẫm. Những giấc mơ này phản ánh sự lo lắng bạn sẽ mất đi tình yêu thương và sự quan tâm của người bạn đời khi có sự thay đổi trong cuộc sống.

*Mơ thấy bị lạc mất con*
Trong mơ nhiều mẹ thấy mình sinh con ra nhưng lại để lạc mất và không biết tìm ở đâu nên bắt đầu lo lắng. Giấc mơ này cho thấy sự gắn kết chặc chẽ, sự yêu thương của mẹ dành cho bé.

*Giấc mơ thấy mình ngoại tình*
Giấc mơ này xảy ra xuất phát từ những sự thay đổi về ngoại hình của người phụ nữ khi mang thai. Mẹ sẽ mơ thấy mình hạnh phúc và vui vẻ bên một người khác có thể là tình cũ hoặc một người đàn ông xa lạ nào đó mà không phải là chồng mình. Hình ảnh mỗi ngày thân hình với chiếc bụng to khiến bạn lo lắng sẽ không còn sức quyến rũ trong mắt chồng.

Khi mang thai giấc ngủ của mẹ thường không còn sâu và hay thức giấc giữa chừng vì những lý do như đi vệ sinh, đau lưng, chuột rút…vì vậy các giấc mơ sẽ khiến bạn nhớ lâu hơn và có cảm giác sinh động, chân thật. Các mẹ nên giữ tâm lý thoải mái, tránh xa những suy nghĩ tiêu cực, hãy trò truyện nhiều hơn với người thân để mang đến sự yên tâm và có những giấc thật ngủ ngon.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

